# Is John Deere 827e blower any good?



## Frankenblower (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi folks I recently came across a John Deere 827e used for 700, was debating on pulling the trigger, I’m currently working with a 1977 Canadiana 8/26 converted to a 10hp Tecumseh off yardworks, should I stick with what I got? Don’t know much about the Deere’s other then price of parts I hear is bad. I’m mainly looking for reliability and not having to wrench as much


----------



## Frankenblower (Aug 19, 2019)

Here’s pics


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

That looks to me like it may be one of the JD's built by Ariens.


----------



## Frankenblower (Aug 19, 2019)

That’s what it use to look like


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
Based on the control panel and control lever design it looks like it was made by Simplicity/Briggs. Good machines. I'd offer $500 cause its August and I see some rust spots on the bucket. Check the impeller blades!

.


----------



## Frankenblower (Aug 19, 2019)

Looks like the blower sold, I may ride this winter out unless something else comes up, I like mine but kinda want something newer, driveway is big in width takes me about an hour with the 24” not sure if bigger is nessarily better


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Frankenblower said:


> ...driveway is big in width takes me about an hour with the 24” not sure if bigger is nessarily better


I went from a 24" Honda HS80 to a 32" HSS1332 and the time required to do my driveway & walks was cut in half.


----------



## Frankenblower (Aug 19, 2019)

Much difference in the sense of machine size do you fight with it a bit more in 30”?, never ran one bigger then 24”


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Frankenblower said:


> Much difference in the sense of machine size do you fight with it a bit more in 30”?, never ran one bigger then 24”


There's no fighting with the Honda HSS1332ATD... Just walk along behind and enjoy the process. The steering controls and left thumb auger height adjustment make it a whole new experience compared to small 24" 2-stage blowers I've used previously. My guess is that the 30" Husqvarna ST 430T or 32" Ariens Professional Rapidtrak would be in the same league.


----------



## Frankenblower (Aug 19, 2019)

*New blower or continue fixing*

So another hiccup discovered impeller shaft has worn down shaft, I’ve jb welded the 1/16 gap, have my doubts on it but gunna try it see how far it gets me, if not I’m looking at ariens, husqvarna or yardworks brand new what do you guys recommend for reasonable price blower, not looking for anything fancy 24-30”


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't rule out Toro machines.


----------



## Frankenblower (Aug 19, 2019)

Good call I’ll check those out as well not looking to spend like 2000 though be happy just under that


----------



## Frankenblower (Aug 19, 2019)

I may pass on toro wheels are small and super expensive


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Frankenblower said:


> ... if not I’m looking at ariens, husqvarna or yardworks brand new what do you guys recommend for reasonable price blower, not looking for anything fancy 24-30”


There are a number of buying guides out there:

https://www.lowes.com/n/buying-guide/snow-blower-buying-guide

https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/stories/145-How-to-Pick-the-Perfect-Snow-Thrower.html

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...chart&qpvt=snow+blower+buying+chart&FORM=IGRE

https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbes...uide-which-one-is-right-for-you/#1ca169324e66

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...chart&qpvt=snow+blower+buying+chart&FORM=VDRE

Best Snow Blower Comparison Reviews (2019): What Should You Pick? - Yard Day

And so on and so forth....


----------



## Frankenblower (Aug 19, 2019)

Thx


----------

